# Square Steel Gearbox Assembly: Who Made These?



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi!

I have recently acquired an old Baycrest snowblower (1978) and have been wondering what company fabricated those for Baycrest.

I have been told that Murray made these but I have not been able to find pics of any Murray snowblowers with square steel gearboxes such as on mine.

This is a pic of a similar Baycrest snowblower.










Note: There is nothing wrong with the gearbox on mine but am just trying to figure out where to get the right parts if need be.

Any insight would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I believe it was manufactured by Noma. I don't think they exist as a company any longer. I've heard they were absorbed by Murray. I think Murray is also history. Good luck. MH


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Murray still exists..now owned by Briggs & Stratton:

http://www.murray.com/uk/en/snow-throwers/

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

This thread might be helpful:

Who made Baycrest Snowblowers? - Tool Shed Forum - GardenWeb

Scot


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

motorhead64 said:


> I believe it was manufactured by Noma. I don't think they exist as a company any longer. I've heard they were absorbed by Murray. I think Murray is also history.


That's what I heard also but was wondering which other snowblower (if any) had these square steel gearbox assemblies. I have not found/seen any yet on the net.



> Good luck. MH


For the time being, this snowblower only needs a clean-up, tune up, etc. Everything seems to function as it should.
Thanks MH!
Normand


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> This thread might be helpful:
> 
> Who made Baycrest Snowblowers? - Tool Shed Forum - GardenWeb
> 
> Scot


Thanks for the link and also the one to the Murray web site Scot! 
Note: Your web site is very informative.


----------



## Paddledog52 (Dec 31, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Murray still exists..now owned by Briggs & Stratton:
> 
> Snow Throwers - Murray
> 
> Scot


guess when I had problems with the sears POS I was talking to briggs about the 30 seconds from new exploding plastic chute.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Each time I glance at an old John Deere snowblower, such as in the following pic, I keep wondering if they were involved in the manufacturing of the units for Baycrest (because of the colors which seem to be the same).


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everyone!


I have since then found out that these Baycrest snowblowers have been fabricated by Canadiana.


----------

